# Power auger rental ?



## cbassonafly (Oct 5, 2012)

I'm looking to make a trip to strawberry on the 25th. Does anyone know of a place that rents power augers? I'm coming from Logan if that helps... Hopefully next year I have my own


----------



## gmanhunter (Dec 27, 2007)

Try this place. http://utahicefishing.com/


----------



## berrysblaster (Nov 27, 2013)

Strawberry marina does


----------



## time4hunt (Oct 4, 2011)

Or pick me up and i'll join you. Have a brand new auger i'm trying out this weekend, Hut and all the gear I need to join.


----------



## cbassonafly (Oct 5, 2012)

Time4hunt PM sent


----------

